# Want to Read/Write to Specific Folder on Mac From Windows XP



## mark347 (Nov 18, 2007)

Hi,

Just moved to a new Mac and want to share a folder that now resides on my Mac with my old Windows XP laptop.

I have Leopard on the Mac, and have got as far as being able to access the Mac Public Folder (and it's Drop Box) from XP (via my DLINK router).

I am also able to pick up my external HD that's attached to the Mac (again from XP via the router) - so the connection itself seems fine to me.

But I can't for the life of me access a folder that I've put on the Mac, set up to be shared, & given read/write permissions.

I did just read something that said ONLY your public folder can be accessed by a windows machine. I attempted to get around this by moving my folder into the Public folder. I could then pick this up, but only READ from it (not write to it).

What I want is to read and write to this folder that sits on my Mac from both my Mac and my Windows XP laptop!

Please help!

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## gsahli (Nov 19, 2007)

(I don't have Leopard, so this may not help...)

The way to do that pre-Leopard was to use the freeware "SharePoints" to help you do all the permission changes. Available on versiontracker.com.

Or, you can manually edit the Samba config file using this (old) guide:
http://www.macdevcenter.com/pub/a/mac/2003/03/18/samba.html


----------



## Natobasso (Nov 19, 2007)

Did you set the folder to be accessed inside Drop Box for Read/Write all?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Nov 19, 2007)

In Leopard, you can share folders that Tiger wouldn't let you share.

In the System Preferences, under "Sharing", select "File Sharing" from the left-hand sidebar.  Then, click the "+" sign under the "Shared Folders" box, and add your desired folder/volume that you'd like to share.  Set the proper user privileges and you should be good-to-go.

Also, as I understand it, the "Drop Box" is write-only -- network-connected users can't even look inside it, so setting read/write permissions on files _inside_ of the Drop Box won't help.


----------



## mark347 (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi,

Thanks for these suggestions - I've tried sharing the folder that I want to share by adding it to the shared list and setting all permissions to read/write but it still won't recognise it.

Seems really strange!

I can confirm too that the drop box is just write only and that you can't read anything that's in there.

So, I'm still stuck!  Could this be a bug with Leopard?  All settings appear to be set correctly.

Has anyone with Leopard successfully set up a shared folder to be accessed from a Windows XP machine?

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 19, 2007)

[HOWTO] Make Windows see HFS+ formatted drives


----------

